# Blackfire Long Lasting tyre gel



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Picked up some Blackfire Long Lasting tyre gel from Polished Bliss yesterday.

I've always been more than happy with the Megs Tyre Gel, but you all know how it is, you just got to try everything 

I was going to get the Poorboys Bold 'n' Bright, as i liked the finish it gave in everyones photos, but thought i'd try the Blackfire gel instead as i really like the WD and thought i'd stick with them this time.

It comes with it's own applicator sponge which makes it easy to apply and after speaking to Rich about it, one coat dries to a matt finish and two coats about 10-30 mins apart dries to a glossy finish.

This is the drivers side immediatly after the second coat.

















Passenger side immediatly after one coat, not much difference at first, but Rich did say you'll really notice the difference the next day.

















The next day:
Drivers side: Shiny.

























Passenger side:Matt.

















I really like this gel and one i'll definetly used again and again:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice work mate, another product to add to the nether ending list of things to get :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Superb set of photo's. They really show the difference.

Nice one Alex.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I was amazed at the difference when i took the photos today, looking forward to seeing how 'long lasting' it is?

As anything put on my car seems to last ages, yet what ever i put on Taras car she kills within two weeks But thats just the difference in milage and driving style.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cracking difference there, Alex. So better than Megs Endurance do you reckon? May need to give this stuff a try!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> Cracking difference there, Alex. So better than Megs Endurance do you reckon? May need to give this stuff a try!


Just as messy, but i would say just edges Megs gel, but only buy a small fraction and the fact it comes with its own applicator, although twice the price.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool. Cheers Alex, I think I'll give it a go! :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ps: ignore the extremely dirty car


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Alex L said:


> ps: ignore the extremely dirty car


Oh, I thought about mentioning that Alex... :lol: :lol:

Guess your putting all the effort into the Megane just now anyways...


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Phew... always glad when products do what I say they will do! I always fear someone getting an odd or unexpected result. Great pictures, thanks for the feedback, always good to see.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

WX51 TXR said:


> Phew... always glad when products do what I say they will do! I always fear someone getting an odd or unexpected result. Great pictures, thanks for the feedback, always good to see.


I'm very pleased with it, luckily i'm too skint now to try anymore Blackfire products



Dave KG said:


> Oh, I thought about mentioning that Alex... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Guess your putting all the effort into the Megane just now anyways...


I'd like to think i was, if it's not been raining i've been detailing other peoples cars. 
And after meeting my new neighbours i think PCing wont be allowed (a block of 6 flats and we're the only ones under 60) as the bloke i met (Pat) said to me 'we're all friendly here and like to keep the noise down'


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Surely they wont be overly concerned with a PC so long as its not late at night - its not the noisiest thing in the world after all.... Haven't yet had any complaints from my neighbours (also live in a block of six flats) about the PC.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

You know what old people can be like, if the garage was 1 foot wider though i could lock myself away:lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Alex L said:


> You know what old people can be like, if the garage was 1 foot wider though i could lock myself away:lol:


Yeah, you'll be working with new fangled technology - wont go down well!! :lol:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

it is good gear, but at 95mph it starts to flick off, ill just have o stay off "my private runway"


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> it is good gear, but at 95mph it starts to flick off, ill just have o stay off "my private runway"


I'll never know, i'm lucky if my car goes up to 70mph


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Alex L said:


> You know what old people can be like,


Not all of us ol' gits are that bad, it's usually my younger neighbours who complain about my pressure washer being switched on at 9 o'clock in the morning at the weekends.:lol:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks good stuff :thumb: 

I feel a Blackfire shopping spree coming on soon  

I've tried many & the Megs & PB always come out tops, that was until I received the Pinnicle ONYX gel from Ron @ MG.....Amazingly nice smellin & goes on a treat with a nice shine. :thumb: 


I'll pop outside & take a pic later. :car:


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

I cleaned my Mini last night and applied Blackfire tyre gel. When I drove to work this morning it was pi****g it down so the car is stinking again.....but the tyres aren't! They have a real satin sheen that was exactly what I was after. This is the first time trying BF tyre gel and I am really impressed.










Is there any way to wash the sponge to completely clean it?


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

nifreaky said:


> I cleaned my Mini last night and applied Blackfire tyre gel. When I drove to work this morning it was pi****g it down so the car is stinking again.....but the tyres aren't! They have a real satin sheen that was exactly what I was after. This is the first time trying BF tyre gel and I am really impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a just detailed or after the rain shot?
I'm still searching for the holy grail of tyre products. I've tried so many & all seem to wash off after the first shower.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

vindaloo, that was just taken less than an hour ago. I drove about 30 miles in pouring rain this morning. Usually stuck behing a dirty old lorry! The whole car needs cleaned again as you can see from the dirt spots on the trim. But at least the tyres don't need done!

The weather cleared up this afternoon and I was able to have the roof down since.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

nifreaky said:


> vindaloo, that was just taken less than an hour ago. I drove about 30 miles in pouring rain this morning. Usually stuck behing a dirty old lorry! The whole car needs cleaned again as you can see from the dirt spots on the trim. But at least the tyres don't need done!
> 
> The weather cleared up this afternoon and I was able to have the roof down since.


Thanks, that's quite impressive, may have to offload yet more money!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

It rained just after i applied it and the water beaded up lovely on the tyres 

I washed my sponge out with some washing up liquid:thumb:


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

It's damned expensive isn't, it should be good!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

vindaloo said:


> It's damned expensive isn't, it should be good!


Worth it though:thumb:

I was looking at my tyres again tonight and thinking how nice they look (shame about the rest of the car ).


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Is it economical in use. Really wish you could get larger sizes than 16oz as a lot of the cost is in the packing.
Are we sure this Blackfire isn't just a rebadged Pinnacle or 4* tyre gel as they are are associated in the US in some way, aren't they?
If you look at the speil on all 3 they are similar & come in identical bottles.

Rich.... any comment.
Maybe someone has compared all 3?


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

you require a 20p sized drop per tyre, thats a 35 profile 19 inch.

I find it simular to megs tyre endurance, only longer lasting. Plus its smells better


----------

